# Excess lobster supply?



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I heard this story on CBC about Nova Scotia lobster processing coming to a halt, excess supply of lobster
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...ies-shut-down-some-tied-up-in-p-e-i-1.2662872

Does anyone know if the price of lobster at the store has dropped as a result? One would hope so, with supply/demand economics. You know, price drops, therefore I buy more.

Let's do our part and buy some of that Nova Scotia lobster, everyone! If you're flying through Halifax, you can pick up a ready-to-go lobster at the airport.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

since my wife is shell fish allergic we never buy it so I am not aware of the prices, but the oversupply is bad sign for the environment since we have overfished their natural predator like cod and other fish (and both my wife and I have contributed to that).

Enjoy while it lasts ;-)


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

leave them alone to grow and multiply and provide food for the food chain in the ocean.
We really need to stop over-fishing - the oceans, generally speaking are in a sad state.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't eat lobster but I do remember coming back from Saint John with a little box that fit under the airplane seat in front of me with some of the critters for friends at work. I didn't read the article but it sounds at least as if someone has the sense to stop trapping them when the quotas are met.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

leave them alone to grow and multiply and provide food for the food chain in the ocean.
We really need to stop over-fishing - the oceans, generally speaking are in a sad state.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree that an excess catch is ... not good, means it's been over-fished.

That being said, I do eat lobster and they're delicious. One of the highlights from last summer was when a family member brought me some N.S. lobster. It was so delicious that I have a vivid memory of the experience and my mouth's been watering all morning thinking of the critters.

I'm on the US west coast and doubt I can easily get N.S. lobster, but if I could buy it at a discount I'd buy in a heart beat.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Well of *course*. This is a no-brainer. Everybody loves lobster.

However, a news reports a few months back acknowledged the issue but revealed that there was no evidence of prices coming down at restaurants or stores who were using some rhetoric about a "premium experience" to justify keeping the prices high.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

the-royal-mail said:


> Well of *course*. This is a no-brainer. Everybody loves lobster.
> 
> However, a news reports a few months back acknowledged the issue but revealed that there was *no evidence of prices coming down at restaurants or stores who were using some rhetoric about a "premium experience" to justify keeping the prices high.*


 ... +1. I wouldn't be betting that the price would come down any sooner even with this glut. Blame the transportation cost, I hear.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

the-royal-mail said:


> Well of *course*. This is a no-brainer. Everybody loves lobster.


I don't...I think they, (and crabs & shrimp......little spider offshoots all), are totally overrated.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> I don't...I think they, (and crabs & shrimp......little spider offshoots all), are totally overrated.


agree, I know plenty of people who don't care for them, and for me there is nothing special about them.
Not everybody loves lobster.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't know about the east coast but on the west coast fishing stocks are generally in good shape. I don't think "over fishing" is always to blame. Environmental issues, seals, fish farms??, etc also play havoc with spawning and fish stocks generally. The famed Fraser River sockeye salmon return this year is projected as high as 72 million fish compared to 32 million 4 yrs ago. Mind you, Fisheries does not seem to have a great record in predicting fish returns and lots can happen between now an when the salmon are expected to spawn.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm reading this book - the author suggests that the oceans are not in good shape. True - over-fsihing isn't always to blame - but most of the problems are man-induced. The author cites ocean acidication, over-fishing (especially trawling -apparently it the like an A-bomb dropped on the ocean floor) as biggest problems. But this may be getting off the original thread. Excellent read BTW - but somewhat depressing.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

dubmac said:


> View attachment 737
> 
> 
> True - over-fsihing isn't always to blame - but most of the problems are man-induced..


I think it would be difficult to find a problem that isn't man-induced when it comes to the horrid state of the oceans, but obviously over fishing isn't just one issue, just one of many.


----------



## PoolAndRapid (Dec 3, 2013)

..


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Our local river the Carrot is teeming this time of the year with pickerel and jackfish (walleye and Pike)

Wish we had the Lobster though!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Islenska said:


> Our local river the Carrot is teeming this time of the year with pickerel and jackfish (walleye and Pike)
> 
> Wish we had the Lobster though!


I spent a year in Lynn Lake MB - not far from The Pas, MB.
I was amazed at the abundance of Walleye - great eating fish (with a lil garlic and butter). you could catch several good sized fish in 15 min!
I also fished in Reindeer Lake -huge lake trout - and Arctic Grayling - the grayling were almost too pretty to eat! 
Good to hear that the fish still run strong there.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Small world dubmac, I've been to Lynn Lake several times, actually on the way my wife's area Lac Brochet so have seen Reindeer Lake, but just from the air.

Grew up on the shores of Lake Athapapuskow (cranberry Portage)--try saying that when you had a few! The claim to fame for Lake Athapap is lake trout and for many years it held the world record caught by rod/reel at ~~~~63lbs.

Sinks in how vast and rich Canada is when you fly via a float plane up to Lynn Lake and it is water everywhere with lots of green, nary a human trace, the odd moose or caribou scooting along. or the only sound with your shore lunch is a loon's call.


----------

